# Paul Manaforts home raided by FBI



## hoyle21 (Aug 10, 2017)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.th...-fbi-home-raid-russia-investigation-documents


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Aug 10, 2017)

Mueller's pulling no punches. Good. Must not be getting close though. Hasn't been fired yet. lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 10, 2017)

dagambd said:


> Mueller's pulling no punches. Good. Must not be getting close though. Hasn't been fired yet. lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



While he can technically fire him, I believe congress would reappoint him, and it would be a political nightmare for trump.   

That might be enough for the GOP to impeach him.   Let's not forget who the Vice President is.

Speaking of which, it looks like he is getting his ducks in a row to run for president.

I wonder why??

lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Aug 10, 2017)

.. I don't trust the Dems or the Repubs.. the Dems need to clean house, Pelosi & Shummer need to permit a younger group to access power & to offer solutions, it's always the 'same old shit' with those two... but people in power never want to let go...

... the thought of pence the old homophobe , 'can't eat at a table with another woman without his wife's presence'...on and on... at least we wouldn't have to worry about a 'nuke war'...the Korean problem is just 'eye wash' to keep us from looking at trumps dishonesty, his lack of regard for law, & his Russian friends... this fucking asshole is in a position where he could start WWIII....


----------



## dagambd (Aug 10, 2017)

charley said:


> .. I don't trust the Dems or the Repubs.. the Dems need to clean house, Pelosi & Shummer need to permit a younger group to access power & to offer solutions, it's always the 'same old shit' with those two... but people in power never want to let go...
> 
> ... the thought of pence the old homophobe , 'can't eat at a table with another woman without his wife's presence'...on and on... at least we wouldn't have to worry about a 'nuke war'...the Korean problem is just 'eye wash' to keep us from looking at trumps dishonesty, his lack of regard for law, & his Russian friends... this fucking asshole is in a position where he could start WWIII....



Oh, he will. With statements like "they better get their act together" or "fire and fury". Spoken like someone with a really good brain. They are sitting over in N Korea laughing at the statements and praying this idiot doesn't do something ELSE stupid. And I'm not Repub or democrat either. Just want the best for everyone. I know that's not possible but there could at least be some compromise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Aug 10, 2017)

... we're in deep shit with this asshole as potus...     




... a world wide joke !!!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm sure Trump is very worried. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Aug 11, 2017)

Prince said:


> I'm sure Trump is very worried.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm sure he is. It was enough to fire Comey while conducting the first investigation. Not to mention bad mouth the attorney general for recusing himself. I don't believe they will find collision with Russia but he's so dishonest that I doubt he hasn't committed other crimes. If so, Mueller will find them and Trump can thank himself because he couldn't keep his mouth shut.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2017)

dagambd said:


> I'm sure he is. It was enough to fire Comey while conducting the first investigation. Not to mention bad mouth the attorney general for recusing himself. I don't believe they will find collision with Russia but he's so dishonest that I doubt he hasn't committed other crimes. If so, Mueller will find them and Trump can thank himself because he couldn't keep his mouth shut.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Aug 11, 2017)

dagambd said:


> I'm sure he is. It was enough to fire Comey while conducting the first investigation. Not to mention bad mouth the attorney general for recusing himself. I don't believe they will find collision with Russia but he's so dishonest that I doubt he hasn't committed other crimes. If so, Mueller will find them and Trump can thank himself because he couldn't keep his mouth shut.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



.... I enjoy the 'defenders of trumpito' showing a lack of integrity and honesty , lying for trumpy's many ongoing lies, and that's how they show loyalty to trump, by being liars ... 

https://youtu.be/mqsYYmlRnes


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2017)

this is what LIBERALs focus on? no wonder they continue to lose...


----------



## dagambd (Aug 11, 2017)

charley said:


> .... I enjoy the 'defenders of trumpito' showing a lack of integrity and honesty , lying for trumpy's many ongoing lies, and that's how they show loyalty to trump, by being liars ...
> 
> https://youtu.be/mqsYYmlRnes



One could go crazy watching these videos. He lies about everything. Even the most mundane things. It's pathological. My dad is the same way. Thank God I have nothing to do with him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

